# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  How Weather Affects Your Dreams

## towarmforacoat

I live on Long Island, New York and right now it is extremely HOT and HUMID. It&#39;s been around 98F and 79% humidity for a few days now, and I&#39;ve realized that in these past few days, that I&#39;ve had little to no dream recall. So besides asking for some pointers, I think it would be interesting to see how different climates affects peoples&#39; dreams.

----------


## Slight

I guess when having hot weather, you can&#39;t sleep right. So you will always wake up during the night and not get to the point where a dream is to be remembered .. meaning you are more awake than you think and usually, so your already forgot your dream before your mind could even make you remember to recall a dream.

----------


## Gwendolyn

I don&#39;t think the weather really impacts my dreaming. I would say that if it did change your style of dreaming, it would be mostly because of the emotional implications of the weather. For example, if it has been storming all day, and storms make you depressed, you will most likely have dreams that reflect your sadness. I think that is interesting...

----------


## John Updike

I used to think that weather had an impact on the content of my dreams, and it may well have.  Around the 8th grade I started to notice that when it was rainy in the morning, my dreams tended to have more sexual content, so I devised a personal experiment to determine if this was true.  The results were inconclusive, because I gave up.  However, this was the first time I ever had any kind of dream journal, and perhaps it spurred me on to where I am now.

----------


## dazed and confused

When it is hot, I don&#39;t sleep, unless I have been up to 3-4 am or so a night of two before.  Alot of times when it gets to 90+degrees and 75+% humidity I don&#39;t sleep period.  And if you don&#39;t sleep you don&#39;t dream.  I seem to have an easyer time getting to sleep and more vivid and long lasting dreams when it snows, but not when it rains.

peace,
D&C

----------


## Howie

I personally think weather and climate changes effect sleeping patterns which in turn effect our dream cycles. As well as changing seasons, day light hours etc.
But this may be do to the fact I seem to be sensitive to the weather and more passionate too.

Through, heating or air conditioning most of us have the means to make a temperature atmosphere for decent sleep.
Hot weather and when I become too hot while asleep often leads to LDs for me. The temp usually brings on nightmares for me and is a usual dream sign.

----------


## Secret Neo

well, i think dreaming isnt really affected by weather. more by temperature. like, all you need to do, i find, is that just keep yourself cool. leave your window open and turn on ur fan or air conditioning. u get a better sleep which in turn gives u longer REM.

----------

